# Instapot/Pressure Cooker Chicken & Sausage Jumbalaya



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:biggrin2:

I would do it on the stove top since I don't have or want an Instapot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This recipe looks good. I’m glad that there wasn’t any okra in it.
I hate that slimy okra. These ingredients I always have on hand.
My freezer is full of boneless chicken and sausage. I’ll have to give it
a try, in my dutch oven thought. ( no instapot)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> This recipe looks good. I’m glad that there wasn’t any okra in it.
> I hate that slimy okra.


You don't know how to cook okra. 

Hey I thought you was Italian and knew how to cook everything and didn't need no stinking recipe. :vs_laugh:

Okra wouldn't get slimy in that recipe, there are a couple acids in it. Properly selected and handled it won't get slimy even without an acid.


https://www.southernliving.com/food/how-to/okra-slime-busting-tips-video


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I never said that I didn’t know how to cook Okra :vs_mad:
I said that I hate that slimy okra!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I never said that I didn’t know how to cook Okra :vs_mad:
> I said that I hate that slimy okra!


:vs_laugh:

But there ain't no slimy okra in it. :devil3:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know, I know, so why are we having a scuffle about it??? :bangin:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What scuffle? I haven't seen no handbags flying. Just good natured raggin' on you.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> :biggrin2:
> 
> I would do it on the stove top since I don't have or want an Instapot.


I think there's an instapot to regular pressure cooker chart on the web somewhere.  

I've never had a pressure cooker before the instapot though.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mystriss said:


> I think there's an instapot to regular pressure cooker chart on the web somewhere.
> 
> I've never had a pressure cooker before the instapot though.


A quick look and yes there are articles about various pressure pot conversions to other stuff, I didn't read any however.

My pressure canner is a 22 qt. monster. A bit big for pressure cooking something for a meal IMO and it's something I don't want to do anyway.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> A quick look and yes there are articles about various pressure pot conversions to other stuff, I didn't read any however.
> 
> My pressure canner is a 22 qt. monster. A bit big for pressure cooking something for a meal IMO and it's something I don't want to do anyway.


Hmmm I bet one could convert it to a dutch oven, might take a couple hours to get the flavor infusion into the chicken and rice, I think a Sous Vide would be handy though.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mystriss said:


> Hmmm I bet one could convert it to a dutch oven, might take a couple hours to get the flavor infusion into the chicken and rice, I think a Sous Vide would be handy though.


Another thing I've remember is that grains, rice, wheat, oats, etc. are not recommended in a pressure cooker, don't know about the Instapot. The reason being clogging the pressure relief.

Sous Vide is in my opinion in the realm of professional cooks. Yes I know they are made for home use. 

On the dutch oven/crockpot that would be good I think. Conversion? Cook until done. If you know the temps it runs at you can estimate the cooking time. I don't have a crockpot though.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> Another thing I've remember is that grains, rice, wheat, oats, etc. are not recommended in a pressure cooker, don't know about the Instapot. The reason being clogging the pressure relief.
> 
> Sous Vide is in my opinion in the realm of professional cooks. Yes I know they are made for home use.
> 
> On the dutch oven/crockpot that would be good I think. Conversion? Cook until done. If you know the temps it runs at you can estimate the cooking time. I don't have a crockpot though.


Not sure about "traditional" pressure cookers, but the instapot is made for rice and has a built in feature for it. Food stuffs aren't supposed to get near the top of the instapot (where the pressure valves are,) you only ever fill it 2/3 full. 

Though personally I'm not keen of doing "just" rice in the instapot, somethings off in the consistency for me. I do plain rice on the stove-top.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you !! Very similar to a dish I cook often. Mine has been with 2 types of sausage, smoked and Italian. I use potatoes instead of rice and lots of onions. But I love the sound of the seasonings you lest although will take it easy on the heat when I try it.

Also no instapot, that was a gift for my daughter. But long and slow on top of the stove will do the trick, if i can stay out of it and let it cook.

A couple of items on my shopping list to pick up and will let you know.

Bud
Note, this would be all for me, the other household can't take the heat or spice, booo.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mystriss said:


> Not sure about "traditional" pressure cookers, but the instapot is made for rice and has a built in feature for it. Food stuffs aren't supposed to get near the top of the instapot (where the pressure valves are,) you only ever fill it 2/3 full.
> 
> Though personally I'm not keen of doing "just" rice in the instapot, somethings off in the consistency for me. I do plain rice on the stove-top.


I say "traditional" pressure cookers to differential between those and the instapot which I know nothing about. Traditional cookers are constantly venting steam under pressure. It's conceivable that pieces of the grains could get lodged in the vents on gauge causing erroneous pressure reading on gauge canners or malfunctioning relief on weighted relief canners.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Thank you !! Very similar to a dish I cook often. Mine has been with 2 types of sausage, smoked and Italian. I use potatoes instead of rice and lots of onions. But I love the sound of the seasonings you lest although will take it easy on the heat when I try it.
> 
> Also no instapot, that was a gift for my daughter. But long and slow on top of the stove will do the trick, if i can stay out of it and let it cook.
> 
> ...


Mmm we just had hot reindeer sausage with potatoes on the stove last night. We chunk the potatoes (skin on) and toss those in with the sausages, cover the lot barely with water, then simmer covered for about 45 minutes - the sausage pops open and all the spices soak into the tators. A little salt and pepper is all that one takes for nommy-nomz.

I also often do a special tator thing with like polish sausage (which doesn't have as much spices) That one I just boil chunked potatoes till fork tender, drain, then do basically all the green spices (basil, marjoram, oregano, Italian seasoning, parsley, cilantro) toss that up with a stick or three of butter and OMG so tasty. (I love tators)


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I wanted to mention, I really like the flavor of hot peppers, I just hate the sweat running into my eyes. There was a sandwich shop in NJ that made really good sandwiches but their peppers would kill.  I had to stop them each time and say, just introduce the peppers to my sandwich but don't put them on. They eventually got the message and would add sparingly.

Picked up the ingredients I didn't have so will do a jumbalaya today. Only Cajun seasoning they had was a rub but will probably work. I have other hot pepper spices if need be.

Bud
BTW, I will be looking at an instapot for myself. You keep twisting my arm.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I missed the post above while typing in word. I think you got me with reindeer sausage, didn't see that at the store , but maybe I can ask :surprise:.

Bud


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We get ours from the butcher, they sell it everywhere up here, even costco. Good stuff.

You can make your own Cajun seasoning! I've used this one - https://www.food.com/recipe/the-best-creole-cajun-seasoning-mix-186029

I'm inventing something tonight to use stuff in the fridge up before trash day


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, I learned from my mother to utilize leftovers. Soups and stews can have a variety of ingredients. The kids always enjoyed my turkey stew after we had picked off all we could eat. I'd cook it down and strip the meat and use that with the broth and anything that didn't get finished. Usually added potatoes and onions and they loved it.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> LOL, I learned from my mother to utilize leftovers. Soups and stews can have a variety of ingredients. The kids always enjoyed my turkey stew after we had picked off all we could eat. I'd cook it down and strip the meat and use that with the broth and anything that didn't get finished. Usually added potatoes and onions and they loved it.
> 
> Bud


Yep, learn to use what you got. Seasonings if you have them can make a world of difference.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Well the "Chicken & Sausage Jumbalaya" is simmering. Stayed close to what you posted (no instapot) and it looks great. I need to add a sign above it saying "Bud stay out", which I never do. But there is plenty there as usual, full to the top.*

*I will report when done.*

*Bud*


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

IDK what to call what I made with the fridge left overs last night and it didn't quite go as planned so I can't really recommend it. Kido said it "tastes like spring" husband said it was kinda light but tasty and filling.

Sauteed 2 pounds of 1" chunks of boneless/skinless chicken thighs in a spicy olive oil we have (IDK the name, it's from the olive oil specialty shop in town where you bring in your own oil bottles and they fill em up with whichever ones you like. There's like a hundred varieties, this one's got a little bite to it and we never seem to use it but for bread dipping.) 

Then I added 4 cups of chicken stock & water, a handful of peeled bite size carrots, a can of water chestnuts, 3 cups of uncooked white rice, and stirred that up with about a teaspoon of cilantro, basil, marjoram, threw about a head's worth of cauliflower on the top and ground on some salt and pepper. 

I did the pressure cook thing for 10 minutes on high, but it did the "burn" thing and never got up to pressure for me for whatever reason. The carrots were soft and the chicken was at 170*F though so I called that good. Kids put soy sauce on theirs but my husband liked it without. In the end it worked, but idk what I did wrong to cause the pot to "burn" on me, nothing was stuck to the bottom. I think maybe I needed a bit more liquid, but I didn't want it to be soupy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mystriss said:


> IDK what to call what I made with the fridge left overs last night and it didn't quite go as planned so I can't really recommend it. Kido said it "tastes like spring" husband said it was kinda light but tasty and filling.
> 
> Sauteed 2 pounds of 1" chunks of boneless/skinless chicken thighs in a spicy olive oil we have (IDK the name, it's from the olive oil specialty shop in town where you bring in your own oil bottles and they fill em up with whichever ones you like. There's like a hundred varieties, this one's got a little bite to it and we never seem to use it but for bread dipping.)
> 
> ...



I can give you my thought of what went wrong if you want. If not, that's ok.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Confession is supposed to be good so I'll add mine. I simmered my too long and I was too stingy with the seasoning. Actually the pot was too big for the modest amount of seasoning, but that isn't terrible as I do like soy sauce . I call it my liquid salt.

The Johnsonville sausage kind of fell apart and lost its taste. The smoked sausage did better. It is good, just lost its character, like the onions disappeared and I used a lot of them.

I'll think about what i could change besides less cooking but wondering if chicken thighs would do better than white meat. For myself, the more meat the better.

I'll see how it heats up tomorrow.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud, sounds like you already analyzed it.:smile:

@*Mystriss* , I'm not a master cook like Two Knots. I'm a good cook, only. Analyzing dishes was part of my training. I actually have a BS in Home Ec, mostly science, which no longer exists as a major. They changed the name. One friend went to work for Clorox ( textile emphasis).



It seems like cooking is a lot like Art. There are people that can just paint with color & come out with a beauty. I can't, but I can copy/replicate something, exactly. Color is harder. I should probably just make those framed bird drawings. :smile:Making up dishes is similar, imo.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm always open to suggestion/advice on cooking as I totally suck at it. (I'm actually open to advice on all things; "Learn something new every day" has been my life mantra since HS.)

Anyway, so while I'm a lot better at cooking than I was a few years ago (when I literally burnt water,) I'm still only just barely able to cook for the family yet. I've only been cooking for a year or two, mostly because my husband wanted lunch for work. I rely entirely on my husband and kids, sometimes husband's co-workers, suggestions after everything I cook as to what to change - and there's no one here to help me "not" screw up while I'm cooking.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love that your family complemented it. "Tastes like Spring." :smile:
"Then I added 4 cups of *chicken stock* & water, a handful of peeled bite size carrots*,* a can of *water chestnuts*, *3 cups of uncooked white rice*, and stirred that up with about a teaspoon of cilantro, basil, marjoram, threw about a *head's worth of cauliflower* on the top and ground on some salt and pepper."


Not sure if you used canned stock? It seems pretty bland to me lately. I hadn't used any for many years & was astonished at how watered down it was. I had to cook it down for flavor. Maybe they're pinching pennies.



Water chestnuts, although wonderful are on the bland side, so is rice and cauliflower. From other recipes, it seems you & your family like lots of flavor. Doesn't 3 c. of rice come out to about 9 cooked? The herbs are on the calm side, too, in that amount. Just my 2 cents.:smile:
Just fyi, the only really good thing I made up in years was the Chardonnay & garlic au jus over beef. Not good at making up recipes, just can "read" them.


----------

